# Motorcycles



## Trever1t (Jan 16, 2011)

How many of you ride a bike? 

this is my girl. She's 20 in  March. 








post up your pics :thumbup:


----------



## rainking (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Trever1t (Jan 18, 2011)

Nicre color!


Is that it then, 2 members ride? ..... and I thought photographers lived on the edge


----------



## Formatted (Jan 18, 2011)

> Is that it then, 2 members ride?



The rest died whilst using there death traps...


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 18, 2011)

oh come on 

If you live in fear, do you really live?


----------



## rokclmb (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's my 2001 Sportster XLS1200


----------



## 5lippy (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice bikes.
This is my 2008 600RR. Bought it new, first bike and i love it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 18, 2011)

Both I and wife ride Harleys.


----------



## ls6firebird (Jan 18, 2011)

sold my cruiser not too long ago. only have a couple dirt bikes now. hopefully i'll get a harley soon


----------



## Danelady (Jan 18, 2011)

The yellow Ninja is mine!


----------



## user3977 (Jan 18, 2011)

i have a newer style 250r ninja. love it but hate the winters with all the snow and ice crap.


----------



## Danelady (Jan 18, 2011)

How close to the Dragon is Cookeville?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 18, 2011)

it's nice here, we had a couple months of rain but got to ride this last weekend with sunny warm weather.


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sold mine a couple of years ago, never had time to ride, want to get another one soon.


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 18, 2011)

My two babies....


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 18, 2011)

My buddy has a supercharged VMax with 15" wide rear end. I'll look for the pic I took of it, very cool bikes.


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 18, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> My buddy has a supercharged VMax with 15" wide rear end. I'll look for the pic I took of it, very cool bikes.


 
I almost went supercharged, but after driving a naturally aspirated V-Gas, that's the way I decided to go.  It's bored & stroked from 1200 to 1500cc, shaved heads & cammed, and each carb is direct-injected into it's own cylinder (no more intake manifold)....  200+RWHP, and the nitrous & wheelie bars aren't on it yet.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah, that's crazy! I make ~90 on my 800lb scooter. 200hp naturally aspirated is amazing.


----------



## rainking (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## rainking (Jan 19, 2011)

At the drag strip last summer. Did 6.9 @ 111 MPH:


----------



## rainking (Jan 19, 2011)

Tail of the dragon a few years back with my 06 ZX6R.


----------



## Danelady (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's hubby's dragon picture.  I've not taken my own bike there, yet!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 19, 2011)

rainking said:


> At the drag strip last summer. Did 6.9 @ 111 MPH:


 

That is impressive...my 2005 GMC Extended Cab Z71 4x4 runs 7.15 






Here's a link if you want to see it in action (videos)
5.3l runs ... 11.344@119.816 - PerformanceTrucks.net Forums

I couldn't imagine drag racing my bike...maybe I'd get low 12's?


----------



## rainking (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool vid. Pretty impressive for a truck! 

My problem with my bike is that it is stock and can't keep the front wheel down. I prefer real tracks (with corners) but do hit the drag strip once in a while for fun. The hard core dragsters extend the swing arm and strap the front so that they can hammer the throttle without worrying about the front tire coming up.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 19, 2011)

I know, I have the front end of my truck strapped down 

I watch the guys running low time drag bikes, its real exciting.


----------



## tom r (Jan 19, 2011)

my ride

honda demo day msp trailer | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## CT1200 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am new to the forum so I need to put up a couple posts before I can upload pics. I'll add mine soon.


----------



## CT1200 (Jan 20, 2011)

The OP should like this (Being a Harley guy and all)


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Trever1t (Jan 20, 2011)

nice! I want a sport bike too!


----------



## Airborne_Guy (Jan 20, 2011)

Heres mines...crappy pic...Trackdays are coming up!






I almost bought this one...


----------



## brisud (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the bikes and having to bikes. 
First one is - Ducati Streetfighter 
Second one is - Yamaha FZ8
Both are nice bike and great powerful engine.


----------



## Namibia (Jan 21, 2011)

My girl is 12 years old
1998 Honda CBR 11000 Blackbird


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 21, 2011)

Current Bikes are:
2009 Versys 
2008 CBR RR
Love riding just no time anymore with the little guy running around, thats what I love about photography, you can manage to fit it in with family time! (and safer)
here is me up at pocono raceway (pre child) in 2008 with my CBR f4i
 didn't realize there were so many bikers on the forum


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 21, 2011)

brisud said:


> I love the bikes and having to bikes.
> First one is - Ducati Streetfighter
> Second one is - Yamaha FZ8
> Both are nice bike and great powerful engine.


 


FZ8, thats new this year correct? you liking it?


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2011)

I've been riding for 40 plus years. My current ride in front is a 2004 Warrior. The other bike is my 2003 yzf 600r on loan to my girlfriend.


----------



## Nihilation (Jan 21, 2011)

My '05 Buell XB9


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 21, 2011)

that's a great shot!

I'm riding down to Monterey tomorrow, should be a great afternoon ride


----------



## Patrice (Jan 22, 2011)

Old signature photos from bike forums.

2007 streetglide







1988 softail


----------



## user3977 (Jan 23, 2011)

Danelady said:


> How close to the Dragon is Cookeville?



i want to say 2.5 hr maybe im not really sure. i want to get out there one day but i need more practice before i try that fight.


----------



## Danelady (Jan 23, 2011)

user3977 said:


> Danelady said:
> 
> 
> > How close to the Dragon is Cookeville?
> ...


 
We're over 3 hrs away here.  Hubby has ridden the dragon on his bike several times.  I've gone with him once on his bike, but I've not ridden it yet on mine!  I need way more practice!  I prefer a leisurely ride through the countryside, myself!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's one from yesterday after a wash behind the garage...I need to work on better lighting technique.




My Girl by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## user3977 (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah i hear the dragon is just amazing but my butt puckers up on some of the country roads here i would hate to just jump on bike and head out there so unprepared.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 2, 2011)

My newest addition, a Honda VT 1100, 1987 vintage.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 2, 2011)

^VERY CLEAN OLD BIKE!


----------



## Nubbs (Feb 18, 2011)

I have 2 bikes and my wife 1. I have a Ducati monster and an 1971 Honda CB450


----------



## SWFLA1 (Feb 18, 2011)

HD Road King.... see avatar


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 18, 2011)

My 'hog' :lmao::











Its got dual front disc brakes and a rear disc brake, liquid cooled, and plenty of storage... and It's actually pretty fast for a scooter.  Beats most cars off the line up to about 55-60mph and it tops out at 90mph.  I also get about 70mpg.  I was at the pump last week and filled it up from almost 'E' and it was about $4.  That'll last a couple weeks.

It's pretty fun to ride, no switching gears and it is really smooth and QUIET.  Great for back roads and country cruising.  For those days I want a nice relaxing ride with impromtu photography...  I'll toss the Domke F-2 in the GIVI E55


----------



## Strawboss (Feb 18, 2011)

I own 4 right now. I put about 6-10,000 miles a year on the Concours, about 1000 a year on the KZ, I painted it to look like a KZ1000ELR replica. The scooter I ride to work in the summer, you have to be real comfortable with your manhood to ride that thing, 100mpg though. The Bonneville has 12,000 miles on it, I ride it mostly to events and bike nights, it needs a little work. Anybody here own bikes too? 

-2001 Kawasaki Concours/GTR
-1995 Honda Elite 50cc scooter
-1982 Kawasaki KZ550A sports
-1979 Triumph T140D Bonneville Special


----------



## Rekd (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been riding all my life. Spent a little while semi-pro drag racing for a guy that recently broke the land-speed record for electric motorcycles. My wife rode on the back with me for about a decade then I taught her how to ride. Now she's got a GSXR 600. I spend a lot of my time shooting motorcycles and I'm sure my kids will both ride (at least moto). 



Formatted said:


> The rest died whilst using there death traps...


 
My oldest brother was killed on a bike when I was a kid. A friend of mine was killed on a bike last Sunday. If you could go ahead and **** off that would be great. Mkthx.


----------



## Glenvic (Apr 7, 2011)

HI, i ride a Heritage HD and my husband has a Road Glide- not sure yet ow to post an image on this site from my IPad!


----------

